# Who watches HGTV?



## Bosco55David (Dec 2, 2010)

Doc Holliday said:


> House Hunters, Property Virgins (first time home buyers) and Income Property where the home owners have a basement that needs remodeling to make it an apt. to rent out. Love those shows.
> 
> It's a new fix for me, anyone else?


Income Property and Holmes on Homes/Holmes Inspection are the ones I watch the most.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Bosco55David said:


> Income Property and Holmes on Homes/Holmes Inspection are the ones I watch the most.


 
Something about Mike Holmes rubs me the wrong way. I think it's that earring.

Love me the remodeling of Income Properties, perfect tens each time.

Move over Ask This Old House!! :laughing:


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

I love income property and have been watching bathtastic a lot (next project is my bathroom). I watch Holmes occasionally (wouldn't it be nice to not have a budget) but I also like to watch Sweat Equity too.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

I used to love the Saturday morning line-up - Don't Sweat It, Hammerheads, Over Your Head and Carter Can, but they stopped showing all of those (I blame Mike Holmes, personally lol), I do like Property Virgins and Sarah's House, and looking forward to seeing what the new 'do you want to be on HGTV' show is all about.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I got in trouble bashing the former Miss Canada who paints in high heels on one of the home improvement networks so must be careful. 

The shows serve a purpose and I think have done a lot to expose people to what is involved with home maintenance and renovation? Holmes is alright. At least he preaches sound construction. 

I am not sure if it is an HGTV show but I got so angry watching the pathetically stupid "Design on a Dime" show I was banned from being near the TV when it was on. 

Of course This Old House is the grand daddy of all and not HGTV so I wander from the post I suppose. In the old days the show really did help a homeowner with a sorry $50K home into a better situation. Now days it strikes me they only touch things $500K sitting on $3M worth of land and with willing homeowners with a chunk of money of their own to sink into a project. 

Of course my fave is not HGTV either. "Extreme Makeover" with house framed, mortar cured, concrete set, paint dried, permits and all inspections in just a week is the best scam on TV.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Of course This Old House is the grand daddy of all and not HGTV so I wander from the post I suppose. In the old days the show really did help a homeowner with a sorry $50K home into a better situation. Now days it strikes me they only touch things $500K sitting on $3M worth of land and with willing homeowners with a chunk of money of their own to sink into a project.


I agree. This Old House is a bit too high falutin Massachusetts for me, but I do love Ask This Old House. A lot of good practical advice there.


----------

